# bolens 1050



## james66 (Feb 27, 2006)

i have a 1050 and it has 2 belts that drives the rear end.1 of them broke how do i replace them it dont look to easy any help would be great thanks james


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

This will help you and it was posted by one of our ex members!!

http://www.tractorforum.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=47829

Owners manual (HERE)


Every thing you want to KNOW about Bolens!!

HERE


----------



## james66 (Feb 27, 2006)

Archdean!! thanks got the page i needed just a little hard to read maybe i can clean it up so i can see it better thanks again there are so many great people here i still have to get down to John-in-Ga. so i can get me a snake thanks James


----------



## John-in-Ga (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by james66 _
> *.................i still have to get down to John-in-Ga. so i can get me a snake thanks James *


Soon as you get yer tractor fixed, come on down. We got snakes of all kinds. You can have all you find. We'll even try to make sure one doesn't find you first. 

Hope you get your tractor fixed without too many skint knuckles.


----------



## james66 (Feb 27, 2006)

:furious: i have a friend that lives in woodstock Ga. I'll just have to hook up my little 1966 beeline camper so i dont have to sleep on a rock with the snakes, maybe i can come there soon i love snakes when i was about 13 or 15 i had a 6" long fox snake gave it to the Zoo in Toledo, ohio enjoy James


----------



## lb59 (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by james66 _
> *i have a 1050 and it has 2 belts that drives the rear end.1 of them broke how do i replace them it dont look to easy any help would be great thanks james *


What year is your 1050?
I have a 66 and 67 850.
They use 2 belts to drive the drive shaft
One is for high range the other is low range.
You can still operate the tractor if one of the belts is broken.
You just wont have the range the broken belt powered.
I have installed the drive belts on the 66 several times during the 40 years I've had it. 
Installing them is a bit of a chore.

I believe the 1050 was set up the same way back then.


----------



## james66 (Feb 27, 2006)

i'm not sure what year it is but the hi and low is in the trans it will run with one belt but i have now broke both of them but i have a guy down the road that gave me a john deere 110 no deck but has tons of pulling power so the bolens will have to wait till i have time to fixs it thanks james


----------

